# WTB: Penn Battle II or Conquer 6000



## go_cubbies22 (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking for a Penn Battle II or Conquer 6000. I live in Charleston, SC. Thanks


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

My brother was at bass pro yesterday said the conquer was marked down to 110-120... He's near mb,sc but on the nc side..


----------



## go_cubbies22 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks, That's a good price for Conquers. 

I meant to include Conflict 6000 in my original post.


----------

